# IPads



## Llammy (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a warning to members in Cyprus who are contemplating purchasing an Ipad.

You will need to have a UK visa card with a UK address to register for iTunes to download applications for the iPad. Apple does not have a site for Cyprus downloads ( though Lebanon does! ) so if you are with the Bank of Cyprus with their Visa card you are stuffed.

My first use of an Apple product and my last as their reply to me was a polite "tough crap, as we have no intention of adding Cyprus to the list of countries supported". 

Shame really because the iPad is better than I expected.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Llammy said:


> Just a warning to members in Cyprus who are contemplating purchasing an Ipad.
> 
> You will need to have a UK visa card with a UK address to register for iTunes to download applications for the iPad. Apple does not have a site for Cyprus downloads ( though Lebanon does! ) so if you are with the Bank of Cyprus with their Visa card you are stuffed.
> 
> ...


If you enter jailbreakme.com into the safari browser and you follow the instructions, you no longer need iTunes.... But on your own head be it..


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

surely if get all your credit card statements and pay online you can just leave your old uk address on credit card. not had anything by post for years since went paperless so cant see it would be a problem


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The original post is 6 years old and I think things have changed in that time.
I never have any trouble with my IPAD


----------

